# survival seed bank no GMO seeds!



## twolilfishies

Survival Seeds - The Survival Seed Bank Provides A Lifetime Food Solution For Families.


----------



## northernontario

Some things to think about... while those might be a non-gmo seed, it doesn't mean they'll grow in your backyard... not without a lot of work. 

I thought about buying something like this, but realized after much reading that the better thing to do is to figure out which items grow best in your soil/climate, which types you like/dislike, and work on building up a seed collection based on these things.

In a SHTF situation, it is going to be a disaster if you think you can break out the can of seeds you stored, pull up the sod off your lawn, plant seeds, and grow veggies. 

The least you can do is try to find something similar put together by a Canadian company. Atleast they have a better chance of matching the contents to your growing season!


----------



## twolilfishies

Very true but these guys have specially selected these seeds. This is from a site that is very educated on SHTF type situations...Not just seeds they threw together.It would be better to just buy your own all separate here in canada but all the veggies in that pack are regular breeds that would grow fine here. I dont see why you wouldnt be able to just pull out yoruu seeds and grow....but yes canadian is better.lol


----------



## NaeKid

fishies ..

You might want to talk with some of the local greenhouses about gardening your own food from seed. They normally have charts showing the local-area and the kinds of plants that grow naturally with no tending, plants that grow with minimal tending and plants that you shouldn't even try to plant because it would not be worth your time even attempting.

Because we are both in Calgary - you might want to peak into this site: Calgary Horticultural Society


----------



## twolilfishies

I have became a member of numerous gardeing sites these past few months but I really think the knowledge that is going to help me is my sister...She has been tending a fabulous garden every year !
I dont know why I was so in love with all of alex jones' stuff last month... haha
I think its just his badass attitude!
:2thumb:


----------



## SaskBound

We've got, what, a 90 day growing season, in a good year? I would worry that a garden-in-a-can would mostly have varieties that take longer than that to produce. Not a big deal when the lights and heat are still on and you can start plants in your house in March, but I don't think that will be feasible in a SHTF situation. 

I'd start researching varieties on the net that would survive our 90-day growing window (or are frost-tolerant), then start ordering from a reputable company that sells OP heirloom seeds. Actually, this is the route we've taken. We are creating our own 'garden in a can', except that it's in a gallon pickle jar in the coldroom. We've tossed in some silica dessicant to keep the humidity of the seeds low (to extend their shelf life), and keep the jar in a dark, cool place. We've actually tried a few varieties of seeds from the jar, and were happy with the peas and turnips, though the radishes did not do well. We want to try to rotate the seeds by using the 2 year old seeds in the garden...


----------



## lhalfcent

I purchased those seeds in a can over a year ago in time to grow some last year in my garden. I was very happy with the results. 
the company is located in Illinois and the seeds were totally suitable for MN area.
I also tried out some of their gro liquid. smelly stuff. lol
But it does work.
I totally recommend them. However you will not find a lot of variety. I got mostly beans of all sorts, squash, corn, a variety of peppers and a few other items. But what I did get was an enormous amount of seeds. 
I collect heirloom seeds also and save my own seeds too.
Anyway, I do recommend these seeds in a can and you could easily share with others and still have some leftover.


----------



## HozayBuck

Found this and thought maybe these folks know something we don't ????


Norway doomsday seed vault hits 1/2 million mark
AP

Arctic seed vault hits half-million mark AFP/File – The interior of Vault 2 inside the Global Seed Vault in Longyearbyen, 2008. Barely two years after it …

By IAN MacDOUGALL, Associated Press Writer Ian Macdougall, Associated Press Writer – Wed Mar 10, 7:01 pm ET

OSLO, Norway – Two years after receiving its first deposits, a "doomsday" seed vault on an Arctic island has amassed half a million seed samples, making it the world's most diverse repository of crop seeds, the vault's operators announced Thursday.

Cary Fowler — who heads the trust that oversees the seed collection, which is 620 miles (1,000 kilometers) from the North Pole, said the facility now houses at least one-third of the world's crop seeds.

"In my lifetime, I don't think we'll go over 1.5 million. I'd be rather surprised if we go over a million," Fowler told The Associated Press. "At that point, we'd have all the diversity in the world ... and the most secure samples."

Located in Norway's remote Svalbard archipelago, the Svalbard Global Seed Vault is a safeguard against wars or natural disasters wiping out food crops around the globe. It was opened in 2008 as a master backup to the world's other 1,400 seed banks, in case their deposits are lost.

War wiped out seed banks in Iraq and Afghanistan, and another bank in the Philippines was flooded in the wake of a typhoon in 2006. The Svalbard bank is designed to withstand global warming, earthquakes and even nuclear strikes.

Despite the rapid progress, Fowler said the bank still has significant holes in its collection.

"There are a few unique collections that we don't have up there yet — Ethiopia and some of the Indian materials and some of the Chinese materials," he said.

The most recent additions include a mold-resistant bean from Colombia and a collection of nearly every agricultural soybean species developed in the U.S. in the last century.


----------



## Rody

I can't speak for what will grow well in Canada but I can talk about breaking new ground. When we fist bought this place there was a tiny little garden in the back. I dug up the sod and extended it to ten times it's size. This was all done by hand with no tiller. The first year, using only fertilizer it did pretty well. It did much better the second year after adding plenty of compost.

In a SHTF situation I wouldn't hesitate to dig up my whole yard. Having said that the soil in your location might suck. It sure wouldn't hurt to start adding stuff to it now. Get yourself a good sized compost pile going. Unless your yard is the size of a field don't expect it to feed you though.


----------



## kyfarmer

I have an assortment of everything i could get my hands on. One or two cool weather crops extra. Peas, lettuce, onions, garlic, beets, cabbage, carrots, mustard, collards and turnips. Not everything will grow short or cool season but around here these have the best chance in this soil. Some hybrid and others not. Things will be a bit tough anyway just keeping it after it comes up. I have plenty of room for a huge garden, its the working of one of this size that would be tough to.


----------

